# capture cards



## regnad (Sep 30, 2006)

a friend of mine wants to watch cable on his pc. i planned on adding an hd wonder to his machine, are the hd wonder's still available? the ones in the stupid triangle box? also, i purchaced my hd wonder back when the hd content flagging was the latest scare and i wanted a card that didnt vare about content flagging...is this the hdcp stuff ive been hearing about?
regnad


----------

